# Cairo newspapers (English)



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

Any suggestions on local Cairo newspapers that have alot of info on events/flats to rent etc ?


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sofia Cooper said:


> Any suggestions on local Cairo newspapers that have alot of info on events/flats to rent etc ?


Al Waseet has classifieds and Al Ahram has a weekly English language paper


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

Beatle said:


> Al Waseet has classifieds and Al Ahram has a weekly English language paper


 Thanx for that Beatle ,,, great help


----------



## fibyfarid (May 1, 2010)

Sofia Cooper said:


> Any suggestions on local Cairo newspapers that have alot of info on events/flats to rent etc ?


Hey Sofia,

i suggest you ahram weekly,you can find it in mobil (on the run),or at any local newspaprer distributor


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

fibyfarid said:


> Hey Sofia,
> 
> i suggest you ahram weekly,you can find it in mobil (on the run),or at any local newspaprer distributor


 Thanx for that fibyfarid ..i iwll look out for it when i arrive


----------



## mardini (Apr 29, 2010)

Sofia Cooper said:


> Thanx for that Beatle ,,, great help


Here is the link to the Waseet online.

http://ww1.ewaseet.net/index.php?lang=en

Good luck.


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

mardini said:


> Here is the link to the Waseet online.
> 
> http://ww1.ewaseet.net/index.php?lang=en
> 
> Good luck.


Cheers for that ...i will check it out


----------

